# 2006 Altima SE-R help!!



## Moses05GT (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm new on this forum so whats all!! Here is the deal- my roomate has just bought a 2006 Altima SE-R and is starting to get into racing. I own a 05 Mustang GT and he is looking to get his car close to or better then a stock GT. We play around alot on the road but I'm not stock so he really can't tell how close he is. The only mod that he has done is a mismo CAI. I'm looking to spend a little money on him with simple bolt ons to get him a little more HP and closer then what he is. What do you all recommend and what are the better comanpies with imports?

Thank all in advance!


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

i really think an se-r can spank a GT no problem.. both stock that is.. throw bolt ons on it.. headers... intake was a good start.. ecu reflash... pulley.. stillen, unorthodox and technosquare are great companies.. welcome to the forums.


----------



## Moses05GT (Jan 10, 2007)

Umm lets see here -- SER 260HP (flywheel according to my buddy) Mustang GT 300 (flywheel)... both cars are similar in weight according to him... so I dont think it'll win. Now stock - stock 350Z to stang then maybe it'll be closer and become a drivers race. I appreicate the advice though on the parts... whats a good tuner for the SER? I use SCT but that doesn't support this vehicle.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

... stock se-r, stock g35 coupe, stock 350z.. winner ? altima se-r.. so how are you going to tell me an altima will lose a race against a gt but not a 350 but still a se-r takes 350s all day long???


----------



## Moses05GT (Jan 10, 2007)

I didn't post this thread to see who would win between any of these cars... I really dont care... I'm going off what my boy tells me about the SE-R (seeing as he has one) and I really dont know any of the specs between the G35, 350Z, SE-R, or hell any Nissan for that matter --- they're not my cup of tea. This thread was more to help out a buddy and get him some mods with all of your opinions... since you all are the experts in Nissans. Now do I think that the SE-R can beat a GT convertable with bald tires, 4 passengers, and 500 pounds in the back... yeah sure.


----------



## Moses05GT (Jan 10, 2007)

Here is something to change your sig too since you seem to be worthless and really no help anyway- 

NISSAN= Need I Say Something About Nothing


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

hey Gaylord ... u got the help you wanted on my first post.. headers, ecu bla bla.. . AND PLUS YOU SAID IT YOURSELF YOU RETARD you said a 350 and a GT would be pretty close when you know nothing about the 350 the SE-R or the G? so you went from being the cooolest guy on earth by posting your Little nissan sign to the biggest fuc...retard here for making points based on someone else's comments.
anyway queer ..mad cause my signature offended you? well yeah most pussies have one.. and i think you more than anything proved this.. because if you go back and read all the posts on this thread you will notice that i said nothing offensive about a mustang or a gt.
NOW if my signature offended you thats a different story.. and if they are "NOTHING" then just why the fu..would you help your friend out with it ? why don't you spend the time you were planning on spending on his car persuading him to get a pussymobile too! yeah. exactly you chicken s**
Do all of us at the forums a favor ... don't come back here.. it's a nissan forum i doubt your ******* buddies would like it if i went to a ford forum and decided to post a little gay sign saying one of the following ?


F O R D:
Found On Rubbish Dumps
Fix Or Repair Daily
Fails On Rainy Days
Fails On Race Day
Found On Roadside Dead
Failure Of Research & Development
Found On Road Deserted
Fast Only Running Downhill
Factory Ordered Road Disaster
Factory Ordered Rebuilt Datsun
Flip Over Read Directions
Four Old Rusted Doors
Ford Owner Really Dumb
For Only Retarded Drivers
(French) - Fabrication Ordinare Reparation Dispendieuse
Ford Owners Recommend Datsun (Dodge)
Flipped Over Russian Dunebuggy
For Off Road Death
Fords Only Run Downhill
Fat Old Rusted Dog
Freaking Old Rusted Dodge (Datsun)
Forget Out Running Datsuns
*For Old Retarded Drivers*
Fucked On Race Day
Found On Rangi’s Drive
First On Recycle Day


----------



## Moses05GT (Jan 10, 2007)

Lets get this straight - by me saying that I dont know anything about the car is referring to the internet. I know what the net says and that may be different then what the car actually is or has (thats is in regaurds to specs) Yeah I take what my boy says because he has one so assuming that he should know his car then why would I qestion that? Thats like you asking about a mustang GT -- I can tell you one thing but that may be different then the net. Your a 19 year old punk trying to make this into a debate. No your sig didn't offend me- you just pissed me off with your responce thats all...notice that I didn't even comment about the sig until the end. Hell I even told you thanks for the advice in post #3 and after your post I once again in post #5 told you I wasn't looking to debate anything here. Did my sig back at you get you all butt hurt or are you just pissed that I called you worthless in post #6? I never said that the SE-R is worthless.. learn how to read - I called you worthless. I know that you didn't say anything about the mustang GT - you voiced you opinion who would win and I voiced mine.... you have done nothing but throw sacasim into your post and then I do it once about the vert and you wanna cry about it... grow up Peter Pan! So to answer your question (for the 3rd time) why post then... to help out my friend as stated in post #1 #5 & now #8.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

you should read more carefully cause i didn't say jack shit about you calling me worthless.
_please... you even know how old i am that's scary.!!
i'm still posting here cause i'm bored. i'm a spoiled mama's boy who has nothing better to do... you're making this a debate not me.
eck. whatever.. gayest thread ever started or continued in the history of nissan forums.. hope you had fun.. later.


----------



## Moses05GT (Jan 10, 2007)

well I will def give you that at the very least -- this is def the gayest series of post I have ever seen in the history of any forum I have ever been on. It actually wasn't fun at all and I was rather iritated with you as you Im sure you were with me. Let me ask you this if you dont mind -- What mods are done to your Max SE?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

Stillen High flow intake, SE-R resornator, Eibach pro kit..
for now. hopefully technosquare cracks that 07 ecu so i can play with my air/fuel mixtures because se-rs and maxima are known to run very rich at over 5k rpm killing horsepower and top end.. i'm not an asshole just so you know i just got carried away because i'm a big fan of the se-r and when i know the se-r can take a car i'll stick up for it...


----------



## Moses05GT (Jan 10, 2007)

No big deal - dont worry about it... I defend my stang too when needed. I'm having a little trouble with the ECU on my stang as well but that should be getting fixed here soon. Seems like you're getting a good start on the car but dont get the mod itch or you'll end up broke. It's addicting! I started with one thing then the next.. then after that it was the next and well just ove 6,500 now and I look back like WTF happen. It's a great hobby so enjoy it while you're young--- I wish that I had my car when I was 19, then again I would've been getting in trouble.


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

Can't we all get along!!!!!!


----------



## Moses05GT (Jan 10, 2007)

We're good! Now anyway --- :banana: :banana:


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

its all good now.. 
moses go on my car domain.. and too late about the mod itch.. my last car was an altima over 10k invested in it for absolutely no reason. addicting..

http://www.cardomain.com/id/cdmorenot


----------



## Moses05GT (Jan 10, 2007)

Your car is pretty nice man --- I forwarded a pic to my boy and he likes it... he says he envy's you... haha. I told him your an asshole though (j/k). You're def way past the itch... hell I got it bad right now and i'm trying to stop. I wonder if it's ever enough... I just dont see myself spending all this money on my car and then selling it.... you had to have had a reason to sell yours. Problems???


----------



## RealDealSE-R (Jan 7, 2007)

Moses05GT said:


> Umm lets see here -- SER 260HP (flywheel according to my buddy) Mustang GT 300 (flywheel)... both cars are similar in weight according to him... so I dont think it'll win. Now stock - stock 350Z to stang then maybe it'll be closer and become a drivers race. I appreicate the advice though on the parts... whats a good tuner for the SER? I use SCT but that doesn't support this vehicle.


Ummm..actually i own a 2005 altima SE-R and have raced a 05 350z with my 240lb buddy in my car ( i was stock at the time ) and lost by only half a car length...sooo on that note ser vs gt should be a close race if u get some sticky shoes..i have yokohama advans ad07's and get about 25% better traction over stock.


----------



## RealDealSE-R (Jan 7, 2007)

Gaurenteed HP!! i have a 05 se-r the injen cai i just put on gave me a car length part # INJSP1978P, also ordered the (not installed yet) unorthodox pulley and hyper ground kit.and mossy cat-back is on back order hope this helps.


----------

